# New Routing Project



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

YouTube - Routing withTom O'Donnell learning new routing techniques

Hopefully I will be able to introduce some video of the process of producing a small table leg


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Look forward to seeing more Tom and thanks for taking the time to do it!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Your video worked A-OK Tom, I look forward to seeing more of them and something more... I can't *believe* I'm saying "Nice legs!" to a bloke! :haha:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Template Tom

I also look forward to seeing your video..

======



Tom76 said:


> YouTube - Routing withTom O'Donnell learning new routing techniques
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to introduce some video of the process of producing a small table leg


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Wish I could see it Tom but my computer dose not have the heft. Like the pictures though. And glad you took the time to add to this forume.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Tom it would be great to see videos of the process!


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Tom it would be great to see videos of the process!


The sample I submitted is using the new techniques I have developed; it was experimental both from the routing side and also from the ability to submit a 'You Tube' version instead of posting a couple of pics.

What I want you to consider; The material 300mm x 90mm x 19mm was inserted into my new Jig Holder and what you see in the photograph is what was produced with only some trimming to be done by hand when it was removed. There is also further edge treatment to be added that could be added with the router in the touter table. Not the sort of leg that could be produced on the router table mode???? shape wise; yes but inserting the recesses I experimented with, I would doubt it

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Talking about YOU-TUBE I have tried to get Rick R. and Bob R. of the RWS to go the You-Tube way,,the sales would go though the roof for the DVD's not to say anything about the sales for the fixtures from OP..

It's like putting a add on the radio and then if you put it on TV ,it's like day and night...
Many,many view the You-Tube all over the world and just about anyone with a computer can ..and it's free to view...some will download the videos but many,,many don't ....if I recall it's a max 8 mins. on the You-Tubes videos..with a web address in the video the sales should pickup..I know they have been looking for some backing for the RWS and I would think someone would pick it up just ask some of the record companies/movie companies they have pulled some people off the you-tube and put them under contract  

Good Luck Tom with your You-Tubes 

========


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob I think you have some valid points there. YouTube is a terrific advertising medium.


----------

